

Low GPA. MSCS. Which universities would you recommend me? - random11

Hey! I&#x27;m a 3rd year CS student from Asia with 3.0 GPA who wants to do masters in CS in US, hopefully in Bay Area.<p>Because of low GPA, I think SFSU would be the best option. Do you agree? What do you think about SFSU? Would you recommend another university?<p>Thanks!
======
techjuice
Your 3.0 GPA is equivalent to a B which would mean it is not low. Low would be
in the 1.3 and below range which is below average. You need to give yourself
more credit and apply for the top schools if you want too, remember they do
not just go on GPA alone and 3.0 to 4.0 is considered a very good GPA
especially for jobs that still use GPA as a metric.

